# How Much ACV to give?



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I've been reading about how great this ACV is everywhere, but nowhere does it say how much to give. So how much do you give? And how long before they visit the buck should it be given?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have been thinking on adding it to my does water as well... But just don't know how much either lol!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

One good "glug" per bucket is all we do. That way they can't smell and turn their nose up at it, but they still benefit. It's especially good for bucks and wethers to fight UC.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank wood haven! I didn't think it would e much as we give our rabbits a very tiny bit


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

You can give as much as you want. To prevent UC, a teaspoon a day per adult buck is plenty. As far as changing the buck/doe kid ratio, I don't know an exact amount, but the more the better (within reason of course!). My goats like it plain, so you could even offer it free choice. I would start it at least 3 days before breeding, preferably a week (maybe more).

It's said that giving it to the buck OR the doe during breeding season will increase females. So if you give it to both, that should multiply your chances, right?


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank'd for the replies.



Woodhavenfarm said:


> One good "glug" per bucket is all we do. That way they can't smell and turn their nose up at it, but they still benefit. It's especially good for bucks and wethers to fight UC.


How big is your bucket?


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

Educate me :chin: What is ACV?


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Does it have to be the raw ACV (like the Braggs brand) or will just regular ACV work?


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I think regular stuff will work although raw is better.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

rosti said:


> Thank'd for the replies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A normal feed bucket, we bought it at the horse store. :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So like a 5gal. bucket?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> So like a 5gal. bucket?


Probably. Maybe a little smaller. But around there.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ok... I have a bunch of 2 gal. buckets...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> ok... I have a bunch of 2 gal. buckets...


Then that's probably what I have too. :laugh: I don't pay close enough attention to those things. Either way I don't think you can OD on ACV. One good glug in each bucket should do it.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! Ok sounds good!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

dlnicholson126 said:


> Educate me :chin: What is ACV?


ACV is Apple Cider Vinegar. Thank you all for the replies. I'll let you know if it seems to work for the buck/doe ratio. I got 5 bucks and 2 does this year. Neither of the does where keepers. *Sigh*


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I just found this link. http://www.eden-livestock.co.uk/apple_c ... rticle.htm


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

rosti said:


> dlnicholson126 said:
> 
> 
> > Educate me :chin: What is ACV?
> ...


I don't think there's scientific proof of that ... buuuuuut I will tell you it is extremely good for them, especially bucks (fights UC). Maybe when the does drink it their body goes "oh she's healthy! TIME FOR MORE FEMALES =D" But I'm not sure. I just think it's a healthy thing for them to have. It has a lot of benefits.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Someone recently said it does help by 89% viewtopic.php?f=12&t=33755&hilit=ACV


----------



## byardbabe (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi all,
I have a herbal book by Katherine A. Drovdahl. (The Accessible Pet, Equine and Livestock Herbal). In it she recommends 1 cup/5 gal. of water, changed daily, for 2 months before breeding. I give my girls a choice between ACV water and plain water, and they always drink the ACV water. Their coats are absolutely beautiful this year. As far as Doe/Buck ratio I don't know, I guess I'll find out in the spring. I do use the raw , unfiltered.


----------



## ASTONs Dairy (Aug 14, 2012)

I have a gallon of AVC on hand. Gonna read the info on the website. Thanks again  

Donna


----------

